# Why am I receiving a red "outdated BBS Member Code " notice?



## Makai Guy

*The Help file below was written for our former vBulletin installation, and will be updated for our current XenForo installation as we learn more about the system. Please bear with us during this transition.*

Some time ago, you entered the code 'time' into your bbs profile in order to be recognized as a TUG member by the bbs.  Because TUG memberships expire when not renewed, this code must be updated periodically.

On March 23, 2007, the code was updated, and *'time' is no longer the correct value*.  Starting May 16, 2007, if you have _time_ in the _BBS Member Code_ field of your bbs profile, the bbs no longer recognizes you as a TUG Member.

*If you still have an active TUG membership, you need to obtain the current BBS Member Code and enter it into the BBS Member Code field in your bbs profile.  There are two steps to this process:*

*FIRST STEP - Be sure you can log into the Members-Only sections of the TUG website*

*If you already have your personal password for the Member Login system and can access the TUG Resort Reviews, you have already completed this step.  Please skip down to the second step.*

On March 23, 2007, the system for accessing the Members-only areas of the website (Reviews, Ratings, etc.) was changed.  The universal TUG username (_tug_) and universal TUG password (_time_) which were used by all TUG members was replaced with a personal username and password for each member.

*You will need working access to this revised system* in order to both
access the Reviews, Ratings, and other members-only sections of the TUG website that you are paying for, and
obtain the current BBS Member Code to enter into your bbs profile.

If you have not yet gotten yourself set up in the new Member Login system, *click here* to go to a post that details the process.  *You must be set up in the new Member Login system before you can proceed to the second step.*


*SECOND STEP - Obtain the new BBS Member Code and enter it into your BBS profile.*

*If you have an active TUG membership*, you need to replace _time_ in your profile with the new *BBS Member Code*.
The code that replaces 'time' is no longer a password that is used for anything else, but is now a single purpose code called the *BBS Member Code*. 

Please note, do NOT enter your new Member Password or anything other than the *BBS Member Code* to replace 'time' as this will not be recognized.  Enter the new BBS Member Code ONLY.  Entering something other than the BBS Member Code is the most common mistake people are making.​Please *click here* for instructions on obtaining the BBS Member Code and entering it into your bbs profile.


----------

